# Man Tries To Steal Website At Gunpoint



## Kanky (Dec 15, 2019)

*A social media influencer will serve 14 years in prison after his plot to take over a website at gunpoint backfired*


**

(CNN) — A social media influencer was sentenced to 14 years in prison for plotting tohijack a website at gunpoint during a home invasion.

Rossi Lorathio Adams II, 27, of Cedar Rapids, Iowa, received the sentence Monday after he was found guilty of one count of conspiracy to interfere with commerce by force, threats and violence, according to a statement from the US Attorney's Office for the Northern District of Iowa.

Adams, also known as "Polo," founded a social media company called "State Snaps" in 2015 while he was enrolled as a student at Iowa State University. His social media accounts on platforms such as Snapchat, Instagram and Twitter had over a million followers at one point, the statement said. The site's content included video and photos of "young adults engaged in crude behavior, drunkenness, and nudity," according to the statement. Followers of State Snaps used the slogan "Do It For State," and Adams wanted to purchase the internet domain doitforstate.com to expand his company, the statement said.

Adams tried to convince a Cedar Rapids resident who had registered the domain with GoDaddy.com to sell it to him multiple times between 2015 and 2017, the statement said.

In June 2017, Adams drove his cousin, Sherman Hopkins Jr., to the home of the domain owner. Hopkins, a convicted felon, broke into the man's home with a cell phone, stolen gun and taser while wearing pantyhose on his head and dark sunglasses, the statement said. He also had a note from Adams to the domain owner with directions on how to transfer the domain.

Hopkins held the gun to the domain owner's head and pistol whipped him several times before the man was able to gain control of the gun. During the struggle, the man was shot in the leg before he shot Hopkins multiple times in the chest and then called police, according to the statement. Hopkins survived the shooting and was sentenced to 20 years in prison.

Adams was convicted in April and was sentenced to 168 months in federal prison Monday by United States District Court Judge C.J. Williams. He has been ordered to pay $9,000 in restitution, nearly $4,000 or prosecution costs and $22,000 in attorney fees as part of his sentence. He was using a court-appointed attorney during the trail but it was later discovered that Adams was still earning "significant amounts of money" while his case was pending, the statement said. 
CNN's Joe Sutton contributed to this report.


https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/10/us/social-media-influencer-sentenced-trnd/


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 15, 2019)

We’re they planning on killing the guy. There’s no way this plan would’ve worked otherwise.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 17, 2019)

Imma need these negrums to go to school, get an education, and come up with better plans!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 17, 2019)

So his fresh outta jail fool cousin got shot with his own gun and got 20 years. And Joe College got 14 years for having the stupid idea.   That whole family needs to quit reproducing, expeditiously.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 18, 2019)

This shouldn't be funny to me, but felon cousin getting the gun turned on him and shot multiple times while trying to pistol whip this man for a domain just has me weak. I know regret is sitting on his mental door step for those years he bout to do LOL


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 18, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> This shouldn't be funny to me, but felon cousin getting the gun turned on him and shot multiple times while trying to pistol whip this man for a domain just has me weak. I know regret is sitting on his mental door step for those years he bout to do LOL


This was me getting through this story.


----------



## Lita (Jan 8, 2020)

That entire family is special and not in a good way.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 8, 2020)

Chile... WTF?  So, doitforstate.net or .org was just out of the question? 

When you hear about hood ninjas getting tech/social media savvy, you hope that it will produce some black, urban, Mark Zuckerbergs... Not Pookie and ‘nem pistol whipping somebody with instructions to transfer internet domain ownership.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jan 10, 2020)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 10, 2020)

Sheesh. What a train wreck!


----------

